
Show HN: Sync GitHub Gists to Local Git Repo - aaronhoffman
https://aaron-hoffman.blogspot.com/2018/04/sync-github-gists-with-git-repo.html
======
stephenr
I dont understand. Gists are just flies in a git repo.

Goto your gist, click the arrow next to the 'embed' button, and pick one of
the clone options.

~~~
detaro
And this appears to do this for all gists a user has, instead of manually one-
by-one, but doesn't keep the histories.

